# Anybody else remember "mille-bornes" or mileposts card game?



## omnibus34 (May 25, 2011)

There's a faithful adaptation for the Kindle Fire called "safe trip/or not" at http://www.amazon.com/Gnome-Engineer-Safe-Trip-Not/dp/B008QXV8B8/ref=pd_rhf_se_p_img_3

Game play is exactly as you remember it. If you're completely unfamiliar with the game there's an exaustive tutorial. The game involves collecting icons representing mileage and either you or up to six computer opponents race to complete 700 or 1000 miles first while avoiding obstacles like flat tires, out of gas, accidents, speed limits and stop signs.

Best of all it's free.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmm. . . .may have to pick that up. . . we still have a card pack for the game. . .there was a pack in my aunt's house too that someone saved when we cleared it out when she died. We all loved it as kids. . . .had fun pronouncing the French as we'd lay some disaster on an opponent: "Aha! Crevé!" I assume you can play alone. . . .is there a 'pass around' version. . . that would make it great for a car trip. . . . .

Here's a KB link:


----------



## Rook (Sep 6, 2011)

Mille-bornes was one of my favorite games on the first computer I ever bought for myself. Great find, thanks!


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

Nice find! I used to play that card game up at my grandparent's cabin when I was a kid. Our family still has the cabin. I'll habe to check to see if we still have it (along with Uno, and the deck of cards we used to play Hearts with).


----------



## GhiiZhar (May 23, 2010)

Just popped in to say "Thanks!"

My wife and I have fond memories of this game.

Additional icing on the cake - I just bought a Nexus7 and this game will run on it too!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I vaguely remember the game Mille-Bornes when I was a kid, so it must date back at least to the 1950s.


----------



## Ren (Aug 9, 2012)

I used to play that game all the time. Somewhere along the way I lost my deck.  

Maybe it's time to pick up another.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

It's still free! My DH & I used to play it lots during our poor grad-student days. Just grabbed it after I found this thread.! Thanks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It really plays exactly like the card game. . . .only thing is I wish it kept statistics -- how many times I beat the device vs. it beat me.


----------



## Cabinwood (Jan 3, 2010)

I used to play this game all the time! Thanks for the heads up!


----------

